# Chick dust baths



## Hoeby (Jan 27, 2017)

How soon after bringing home chick's from the store should I introduce some sort of dust bath for them?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Immediately, Hoeby. Put a little dry sand in a 8x8 cake pan and watchthem go!


----------



## Hoeby (Jan 27, 2017)

nannypattyrn said:


> Immediately, Hoeby. Put a little dry sand in a 8x8 cake pan and watchthem go!


What type of sand?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I just got some out of my grandkids sand box.


----------



## Hoeby (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok great thanks for the advise


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Also,put 1 or 2 low perches in the brooder so they can practice jumping and roosting.Raise them as they grow.The chicks love it!!!


----------



## Recoveryman (Mar 28, 2017)

Great tips! I went and got them some sand and I'm making them a perch right after I click *submit reply*!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How exciting!


----------



## Crocboy25 (Feb 27, 2017)

I love watching them dust. It is funny to see them getting on their sides and kicking the sand up on themselves.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have a chicken in the house.She was attacked by a dog and I brought her in to recover.That was in Dec.Now,the only time I can get her to go out is for a dust bath.Then she stands by the window and whines to get back in.


----------

